# subwoofer pairing



## treepmeyer (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a 20-year old stereo that I would long-last like to add a subwoofer to. The speakers are Celestion 100 bookshelfs driven by Harmon Kardon Signature power and preamp. Suggestions would be appreciated. It would be used primarily for listening to music in a small living room (not as part of a home theater system). I am not an audiophile, but I do appreciate decent sound. Thanks.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It doesn't matter how old your gear is. For music I recommend a sealed sub. We have several sponsors that offer great value on ID subs. SVS (Sonnie), Chane Music & Cinima (Craig), & PSA (Tom) all offer stellar producats with top notch customer service. That should get you started off on the right foot. Give them a call & they will hook you up with what you need for your setup.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi treepmeyer, stating a budget is always helpful.

cheers


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

As is a room size. 'small livingroom' leaves a lot up to interpretation.


----------

